# What is she mixed with?



## intenshn (Jun 9, 2013)

Hi everybody!

I am new here. We rescued a 3-4 yo long-haired chihuahua mix last month, and are trying to figure out what she might be mixed with. Her hair is not particularly long except around the ears. I am attaching her photo album to help:

http://www.chihuahua-people.com/members/intenshn-albums-kiki.html

She had just been spayed the same day we picked her up, and of course the hair is still growing back in. She weighed 10.5 lbs., so obviously was getting plenty to eat. lol 

Her demeanor is quite friendly and she will let anyone pet her...she evens begs for attention from strangers. She is starting to know where she lives now, and beginning to bark when strangers are outside. Otherwise, she is very loving and sweet. 

Thanks for the help!


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

She looks like a pure chi to me. She is just a big girl!


----------



## lilbabyvenus (Feb 8, 2009)

I agree. To me, she just looks like a bigger chi. She is beautiful, pure or mix


----------



## Wicked Pixie (Oct 14, 2011)

I don't see anything besides Chihuahua either. Many Chis are that size, not show standard, but still pure Chi. If she is a mix, I would guess at least 75% Chi. There are dog DNA tests available if you really want to know.
I love the pic of her with you and your son, she is grinning!


----------



## Alula (Feb 3, 2013)

She has a lovely smile! Looks all Chi to me, the only way you'll ever know for sure is to do a DNA test as mentioned before but who cares when she is that adorable?


----------



## Evelyn (Oct 14, 2012)

She looks like a chi to me also. She is pretty. We are on the Florida east coast also, Sebastian. Hi neighbor.


----------



## chaiteahuahua (Jul 2, 2012)

I disagree, I don't think she looks pure Chi. She looks very similar to my friend's dog, who is half Dachshund and half Chihuahua. Still absolutely adorable either way, though!


----------



## Evelyn (Oct 14, 2012)

I don't see any Dachshund at all in her. Jmho.


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Only a DNA test can confirm her mix. She looks like a Chi, just not to standard. Which doesn't mean doodaly squat unless you are showing. She's adorable, looks very happy and so do you. That's all that matters. If you are just curious, you can get the test for about 65/70 dollars.


----------



## intent2smile (Dec 4, 2011)

I don't see anything but chi in her. She looks like she wasn't bread to breed standards but there is a lot of beautiful Chis that are not standard. My Jaxx is definitely not standard but is a full chi and I love him no matter what.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

My thoughts are also all Chi. She's super cute, and I love your big pooch too!
And you are very pretty also. Looks like your whole family is a bunch of cuties.
Welcome to the forum, I hope you enjoy your stay! 

Congrats on your new addition & kudos to you for rescuing!


----------



## intenshn (Jun 9, 2013)

Thanks for everyone's thoughts. I really thought she was mostly chi as well...she has so many qualities that stand out that point in that direction. The shelter and the SPCA were convinced she was a mix which had me second guessing myself.

She is such a sweetheart and such a good dog, it doesn't make sense why anyone would let her go. We love her to pieces and are looking forward to the dogs growing old together. My Brazilian Mastiff is three yo so they are similar in age. 

OMG the Chi's in everybody's siggies are adorable. I love all breeds and all sizes. Haven't met a dog I don't love. 

Thank you again for the warm welcome and the comments.


----------



## Becku (Aug 2, 2012)

I wonder if shelters say this a lot "just to be safe" because I have seen many many many chis that are quite clearly pure chi but the rspca or shelter says mixed?


----------



## chaiteahuahua (Jul 2, 2012)

Becku said:


> I wonder if shelters say this a lot "just to be safe" because I have seen many many many chis that are quite clearly pure chi but the rspca or shelter says mixed?


I really think they do. They said Abu was a mix, but he clearly isn't.


----------



## T~N~T Chis (Jan 31, 2013)

I'm far from a Chi expert so if everyone thinks she is pure Chi they are probably right. When I first saw her pics. I was wondering if it is possible that she could have a little Papillion in her? IDK?


----------



## Chihuahuaobsession (Apr 27, 2013)

She looks all chihuahua to me!! I wouldn't even bother with a test, unless your very curious but she seems mostly chihuahua. She's beautiful either way!


----------

